
[Kubernetes] Oneliner's Lambda-Styled, Streamlized, Lightweight Go SDK for K8s - yue9944882
https://github.com/yue9944882/kubernetes-client-lambda
======
yue9944882
A wrapper library over kubernetes offical Golang SDK. Quicker, Easier, Better.

Manipulating kubernetes resources in one line Lambda-styled kubernetes
resource processing. Pipelined and streamlized. Light-weight and only depends
on kubernetes/client-go User-friendly mocking kubernetes static interface

------
yue9944882
Leave a star if helps u. Thx

